# Puppy Smuggling Channel 4 Dispatches is on at 8pm tonight



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Puppy Smuggling is now a real problem  It is much more common that people may think. It is well worth watching Channel 4 Dispatches tonight and telling everyone you know that may be thinking of buying a puppy to beware.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll watch this tomorrow on 4OD, seems really interesting and we've put a deposit down on a puppy so it'll be worth it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

This has been a problem here on the mainland for a while because they come in by road. ( no border control)
A lot of pups end up in Belgium with false papers making it look as if they were born there.
People are buying them from Belgium bringing them home and then finding out that the pup is seriously ill or has terrible health problems..Often needing to be PTS.

In the end a lot of it comes down to greed..

Its the culture of greed that causes the I want designer, I want a particular pedigree, I want it now and I want it cheap....

Until that is tackled the problem will continue because to many people this is just supply and demand...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

those poor puppies all squashed in a small container, some for 24 hours or more, how can they call themselves pet lovers??


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

????????????????


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

doglove4 said:


> The end-of- life of a beloved pet - seeing them through naturally without pain, knowing when and what to expect and assisting with this as gently as possible - is a responsibility we take seriously and reverently. We see it as a privilege for us to be included at a time where final days, weeks - or just moments are spent with a beloved friend and true life companion - and make it all very calm and pain-less.
> Both before, during and after - we are here to help.
> 
> :hand:


I smell spam


----------

